# Medir frecuencia con frecuenciometro



## latinphoenix7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola,

He armado un transmisor fm casero como fue posteado en este mismo foro..
Dicen que para localizar la frecuencia tengo que acercarlo a receptor o medir con un frecuenciometro la frecuencia de transmisión...


Pregunta:

Ya tengo un frecuenciometro.. pero no sé que puntos medir??

Les adjunto una imagen


----------



## elgriego (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola latinphoenix7.debes acercar el medidor directamente al cable que hace de antena,o al tanque del oscilador a traves de un capacitor pequeño de unos 10pf

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

¿ Y no te parece que debieras publicar el esquema de tu transmisor para poder indicarte ?


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y no te parece que debieras publicar el esquema de tu transmisor para poder indicarte ?



Disculpa Fogonazo... Tienes toda la Razón  

Aquí está el diagrama...y tengo listo el frecuenciometro.. dónde localizo las puntas del tester..

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 14, 2011)

¿Pero está oscilando el circuito? Me explico ¿Realmente estás emitiendo? En caso afirmativo, con acercar la sonda a la salida de RF debería de marcar la frecuencia del primer armónico, osea, la frecuencia fundamental.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hice la pruebas como 3 días, y funcionaba perfecto y se escuchaba claro pero en diferentes frecuencias cada día que lo probaba, ahora ya no puedo encontrar la frecuencia..por si acaso voy a cambiar la bateria. 

Los días que funcionaba alcanzaba una distancia de 2 a 3 mts luego se perdia la señal... se supone q este circuito está diseñado para 200mts atravesando paredes...no entiendo bien eso!

Por eso queria asegurarme en que puntos medir exactamente,,, puede ser entre la antena y una de las patas de los condensadores de 2.7 pf?

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 15, 2011)

Vamos a ver, eso tiene que tener más alcance, mucho más. Cambia la pila o usa una fuente de alimentación bien estabilizada. Mide con el frecuencimetro como te he dicho.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Nov 15, 2011)

Andrxx dijo:


> Vamos a ver, eso tiene que tener más alcance, mucho más. Cambia la pila o usa una fuente de alimentación bien estabilizada. Mide con el frecuencimetro como te he dicho.




No entiendo bien cómo medir la salida RF..  en el post de arriba le adjunté/ subí el diagrama del circuito. 

*¿¿¿¿Podría señalar que puntos debo medir??? * Asi le entendería mejor 

A propósito, abrí la carcasa metálica donde está el circuito y me di cuenta que la antena de 25cm de cable esmaltado #24 esta desoldado del la espita 2 de la bobina, así que le solde otra cable igual pero de 50cms para mejorar la señal, con la misma bateria la cual tiene 6.7v no pude lograr encontrar una frecuencia en fm.

Voy a ponerle una fuente regulada a 9v a ver que sucede...y le digo..


----------



## asterión (Nov 16, 2011)

Setea bien tu frecuencimetro (en la banda correcta me refiero) y ponle la punta roja al final de la antena y la negra a masa.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2011)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> No entiendo bien cómo medir la salida RF..  en el post de arriba le adjunté/ subí el diagrama del circuito.
> 
> *¿¿¿¿Podría señalar que puntos debo medir??? * Asi le entendería mejor
> 
> ...



Te he dicho que con acercar la sonda a la salida de RF (la antena) debería de dar medida aunque si no te sale bien conecta la punta de la sonda en la salida de antena y la masa en la masa general del circuito (como muy bien te ha dicho asterión).

Debería de dar medida de frecuencia si el circuito está funcionando correctamente.


----------



## fabian37 (Nov 19, 2011)

con seguridad medi en la antena con el frecuencimetro .con 9v no creo que llegue muy lejos con una antena de 25 centimetro,si la pones con cable coaxil en el techo puede ser que cubras 200 metros.pero con una antena cortada a la frecuencia que te diga el frecuencimetro.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Dic 5, 2011)

fabian37 dijo:


> con seguridad medi en la antena con el frecuencimetro .con 9v no creo que llegue muy lejos con una antena de 25 centimetro,si la pones con cable coaxil en el techo puede ser que cubras 200 metros.pero con una antena cortada a la frecuencia que te diga el frecuencimetro.





Tengo tirado varios metros de cable coaxial ( que usé para expandir la señar de cable de tv).

No entiendo muy bien eso de "la antena cortada"  ¿Es el tamaño/longitud?

Te comentaré cual es mi propósito para que evalues mi caso:

La idea es poner el transmisor en un cuarto y cerca a la ventana (del quinto piso de un edificio), y desde ahí transmitir hasta el primer piso o más lejos (fuera del edificio).

1) Yo te entiendo que usar el "cable coaxial" como antena es mejor que el cable de cobre esmaltado #24 (el cual estoy usando ahora).  ¿Estoy correcto?

2) Debo soldar un extremo del cable coaxial a la placa del transmisor y el otro extremo llevarlo hasta la azotea del edificio para lograr mejor señal (200mts)???. Del cuarto del quinto piso a la azotea hay unos 4 metros aproxidamente

3) Qué voltaje me recomienda usar para mejorar la señar ya que los 9v son insuficientes??

Corríjame por favor!

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Dic 5, 2011)

para los que inician a construir transmisores fm yo les recomiendo este: http://english.cxem.net/radiomic/bug22.php







con un dipolo cubria 1 km sin problemas, y aun con un cable de 50 ohm de 35 pies, y si se acorta mas el coaxial llega mucho mas lejos..

es estable, no se corre de frecuencia
facil de construir
pocos componetes..


lo recomiendo como primer transmisor.../

*                        The resistors are 1/4W.
 R1, R2 10KOhm​ R3 47Ohm​ C1, C2 1nF​ C3 4,7uF/16V​ C4, C7,                              C8 0~45pF                              trimmer​ C5, C6 10pF​ C9 100nF​ L1 4                              turns, 7mm diameter                               *​ L3 3                              turns, 7mm diameter                               *​ L4 5                              turns, 7mm diameter                               *​ L2 RFC                              (resistance 1MOhm with wrapped around her inductor of                              enough coils from fine isolated wire. Scratch of                              utmost inductor and you stick in utmost the                              resistance making thus a parallel L-r circuit.)​ T1, T2 2N2219​ ANT Simple                              dipole l/2.​ MIC IN Microphone dynamic or other type. (It can also                              connected to a cassette player unit)​                         * The inductors is air from wire of coaxial 75W or                        other 1mm roughly.
*


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

Yo estoy armando el mismo, todabia no lo pase a placa lo tengo en protoboard, no entendi bien el tema de la antena. yo tengo una igual que el ahora puesta. como debo agregar el cable coaxial?


----------



## electroandres (Dic 5, 2011)

Hasta que frecuencia mide el frecuencimetro que tienes?


----------

